# in questo/quel momento



## Puccetta

Ciao a tutti!

Ho un dubbio su come rendere l'espressione "in questo momento". Quale delle due soluzione francesi è più corretta? "En ce moment" ou "dans ce moment"?

Merci en avance à tous!


----------



## itka

Direi : "en ce moment".


----------



## DearPrudence

Ciao 

E' semplice, "Dans ce moment" non esiste 

"in questo momento" (= maintenant): *en ce moment*
"in questo momento" (= dans le passé (non sono sicura che si use cosí in italiano)): *à ce moment-là
*
Spero che sia piú chiaro


----------



## itka

Difatti ha ragione DP. "dans ce moment" non esiste !


----------



## brian

DearPrudence said:


> "in questo momento" (= maintenant): *en ce moment*
> "in questo *quel* momento" (= dans le passé (non sono sicura che si use cos*ì* in italiano)): *à ce moment-là
> *
> Spero che sia pi*ù* chiaro





itka said:


> Difatti (Infatti <- è più comune) ha ragione DP. "dans ce moment" non esiste !



Puccetta, ti ricordo di scegliere la frase _di partenza_ come titolo del thread. Grazie.


----------



## Puccetta

Merci à tous!


----------

